# Aero Bee [emoji219] Renegade Coaster



## Jewelman13 (Jan 16, 2018)

Here’s my Aero Bee [emoji219] Renegade Coaster


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 16, 2018)

Is that restored or original?  Its in incredible condition. Awesome!!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 17, 2018)

jrcarz said:


> Is that restored or original?  Its in incredible condition. Awesome!!




Original paint. The only thing I replaced were the tube decals and Bee decal. And I put a nicer seat.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 17, 2018)

Neat color Jewelman! The seat is killer on that too.

I have to ask...what do you do with all the pedals?!? Both your last two posts don't have pedals on the bikes


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 17, 2018)

rfeagleye said:


> Neat color Jewelman! The seat is killer on that too.
> 
> I have to ask...what do you do with all the pedals?!? Both your last two posts don't have pedals on the bikes




[emoji23] I keep forgetting to put the pedals back on,after I do a cleaning, for photos. I normally leave them off and attach them under the seat. I leave them off so when I stack them next to the other bikes they don’t scratch the others. And you can pack them in tight like sardines!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 17, 2018)

I was thinking someone was taking them so you couldn't ride


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 20, 2018)

Really nice! That color is a real eye catcher...and that seat...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 21, 2018)

My only regret is that I'm too big and fat to ride that...trey wicked, man.


----------



## Green Dragon (Apr 18, 2018)

Jewelman13 said:


> Original paint. The only thing I replaced were the tube decals and Bee decal. And I put a nicer seat.




 Where did you get the tube decals from ? I need that style for my bicentennial Aerobee.. only ones I've seen for sale are the chrome mylar type.


----------

